# CLAMPS - where to find



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. Can anyone direct me to where I can order clamps like this for 1 inch piping.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jjdowns on Kipling ave is where I purchased them. Jjdowns.com


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> Jjdowns on Kipling ave is where I purchased them. Jjdowns.com


All roads leadback to jj downs. 
I think I'm do for another run down southwest!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Fabco at keele and teston.....new roads lead there lol. Thanks fache98 ....Fabco turned out to be a great alternative that's a little closer  
Exact same clamps and many other goodies.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

saltmeup said:


> Fabco at keele and teston.....new roads lead there lol. Thanks fache98 ....Fabco turned out to be a great alternative that's a little closer
> Exact same clamps and many other goodies.


Nice little find! &#128513;


----------

